# Today's Creation - Challah Bread



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Tried a new recipe today for Challah bread. Turned out great except I baked it just a couple of minutes too long. The crust was a bit brittle. Oh well. Something to improve upon next time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

MMmmm, challah. The food of my people! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

That's a fine looking bread, Peter. :dr


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

That is good looking bread Peter


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmmm...an Irishman baking jewish bread. 
There's got to be a punchline in there somewhere.
Leprecohen?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> Hmmm...an Irishman baking jewish bread.
> There's got to be a punchline in there somewhere.
> Leprecohen?


Leprecohen? That is fuggin funny.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That pic is making me hungry.

Looks pretty darn good there. :tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice work on the bread. Baking is so tough because if you mess up there's hardly any way to save the recipe--like you said, you gotta start over.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

I can't remember, did you say you were going to send me the recipe or finished product?


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

awesome job on the bread. I have to be careful while looking at this thread if my girlfriend were to see that it was possible to do this at home she would be driving me nuts today looking for all the stuff we need to make it possible. But hmm that isnt a bad idea.. maybe ill get some good french toast out of the deal..


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

That sure looks good to me! :dr

Made me think, hearing this Hewbrew prayer transliterated into English, but done in a *Irish brogue*, would sure be interesting...


















_Barukh atah Adonai, Eloheinu, melekh ha-olam_
_hamotzi lechem min ha'aretz. (Amein)._
Blessed are You, Lord, our God, King of the Universe
who brings forth bread from the earth. (Amen)

I've not had good home baked Challa since I was a kid growing up in Sioux City, IA over thirty five years ago. Freshly broken, dashed ever so lightly with salt. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

BigVito said:


> I can't remember, did you say you were going to send me the recipe or finished product?


I don't know if it would travel well. 
I am happy to share the recipe.


BigGreg said:


> awesome job on the bread. I have to be careful while looking at this thread if my girlfriend were to see that it was possible to do this at home she would be driving me nuts today looking for all the stuff we need to make it possible. But hmm that isnt a bad idea.. maybe ill get some good french toast out of the deal..


It is a little time consuming but not all that difficult.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> I don't know if it would travel well.
> I am happy to share the recipe.
> 
> It is a little time consuming but not all that difficult.


Excellent Thanks Bro! the recipe will be great! :chk:tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

nozero said:


> That sure looks good to me! :dr
> 
> Made me think, hearing this Hewbrew prayer transliterated into English, but done in a *Irish brogue*, would sure be interesting...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the Hebrew prayer and its translation.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Thanks for sharing the Hebrew prayer and its translation.


'Twas my pleasure sir.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

The Bread Bakers Apprentice is a great resource especially if you want to bring your bread to the next level. I'm pretty sure that is where Peter got the recipe from.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> MMmmm, challah. The food of my people! :tu


I want some of "Your Peoples" food

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmm
That bread looks AWESOME

Thanks for the show
Food pics, it's right up there with Cigars and ****

B:chk


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

j6ppc said:


> The Bread Bakers Apprentice is a great resource especially if you want to bring your bread to the next level. I'm pretty sure that is where Peter got the recipe from.


checking it out. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> The Bread Bakers Apprentice is a great resource especially if you want to bring your bread to the next level. I'm pretty sure that is where Peter got the recipe from.


You are correct sir. 
Making another loaf today.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

that homemade bread looks great..


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

pnoon said:


> You are correct sir.
> Making another loaf today.


:ss the breadmaker


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

BigVito said:


> :ss the breadmaker


on that note I have to get some sourdough in the oven


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> MMmmm, challah. The food of my people! :tu


MMM Ditto...


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

You should try it with fish sauce yummy


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

It needs more yeast I think.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Looks great Peter. I have not progressed to any of the breads that need complex shaping or braiding. If I can put it into a pan and let it do its own thing, good to go.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Jack said:


> You should try it with fish sauce yummy





Jack said:


> It needs more yeast I think.


Back to back non sequiturs?  Plenty of yeast in that bread.



taltos said:


> Looks great Peter. I have not progressed to any of the breads that need complex shaping or braiding. If I can put it into a pan and let it do its own thing, good to go.


It is good looking for sure. Peter how did today's come out?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> It is good looking for sure. Peter how did today's come out?


Even better than yesterday's - :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jack said:


> You should try it with fish sauce yummy





Jack said:


> It needs more yeast I think.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Even better than yesterday's - :dr


Excellent. 
Yeah - nice smilie though


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Very nice. My dad bakes Challah too. The smell of it cooking and after is pure heaven! Man am I even hungrier than I was 5 minutes ago!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Challah atcher boi!


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

nozero said:


> That sure looks good to me! :dr
> 
> I've not had good home baked Challa since I was a kid growing up in Sioux City, IA over thirty five years ago. Freshly broken, dashed ever so lightly with salt. Mmmmmmmm.


My father was a commercial baker in Bridgeport, CT, I can still taste the fresh Challah. Thanks for the moitzey!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

MadAl said:


> My father was a commercial baker in Bridgeport, CT, I can still taste the fresh Challah. Thanks for the moitzey!


I grew up 15 minutes from Bridgeport in Orange. Small world.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I keep reading this thread !!

I am on a dam diet. I can smell the bread over here. 

I like the sweet taste of that bread.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Challah!!! :tu:tu


Looks great


----------

